# Does comb size matter?



## mcchicken (Mar 24, 2013)

The two on the right were sold together as pullets. I've kept my eye on the one on the right because I felt that one could be a roo? But does the comb size vary that much!?


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

How old are they?


----------



## ellis36 (Mar 25, 2013)

In my admittedly non-expert opinion, the one on the right is also a female, just maturing slightly faster than the other. It might also be an early indicator that she will be a better layer.

But….only time will tell for sure!


----------



## mcchicken (Mar 24, 2013)

I got the chicks at tsc third week of march


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

This is my 8 week old rooster, he's a columbian rock x I got from tractor supply April 2nd. I think you have all ladies!!


----------



## mcchicken (Mar 24, 2013)

Wow!!! What a difference! Beautiful.


----------



## Rainbowquest (Apr 17, 2013)

any info on why a comb is folded to the side? it has been over to the side since she was young and stayed that way


----------

